#ubuntu-ports 2006-06-19
<Brad_> fabbione: I put in a brief thanks to you and david in jonathan's blog: http://blogs.sun.com/roller/page/jonathan?entry=ubuntu_on_niagara_and_platinum
<tmarble> http://blogs.sun.com/roller/page/webmink?entry=ultrasparc_t1_support_in_linux
<Brad_> yup.. t1's and linux are getting a bit of press.. cool stuff.
<Brad_> I need to find a hardware designer at sun to have a little chat with them about their choice of windtunnels, er.. fans.
<fabbione> thanks guys
<fabbione> Brad_: :)
<tmarble> yeah... fabbione and discussed that... kind of hurts the desktop appeal ;-)
<fabbione> tmarble: ?
<tmarble> you know.. your T2000, 16 display Xinerama, higher productivity workstation (until the Ubuntu brain implant is available ;-)
<fabbione> hhehe
<fabbione> yeah
<tmarble> you'll be glad to know I did do a successful install based on the (final) boot.img ... 
<fabbione> eheh nice
<fabbione> Brad_: we also found the bug for our 8GB t2000
<fabbione> the real bug
<tmarble> but I'm wondering if it might be useful to have a more "minimal" boot.img -- you know that has just dpkg, coreutils, openssh-server (etc.)
<fabbione> and we are discussing a fix
<fabbione> tmarble: you want the server cd for that :)
<fabbione> tmarble: otherwise you need to pass a long option to the tftp image
<fabbione> but it works both ways
<tmarble> hmmm... you mean an option to OBP?
<tmarble> http://sunsolve2.central.sun.com/search/document.do?assetkey=1-9-48569-1
<fabbione> no an option to boot net $option
<tmarble> e.g.   ok boot net - install toms-minimal-system
<fabbione> tmarble: exactly
<fabbione> that url is not available from the outside of SUN
<tmarble> arghhhh
<tmarble> probably has a public equiv... hold on
<tmarble> didn't find the args in question on ... http://doc.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/install/i386/ch04s05.html
<fabbione> sure.. i am going to watch a movie and crash
<fabbione> tmarble: ok hold on a sec
<fabbione> it's not that simple :)
<fabbione> {0} ok boot net base-installer/kernel/linux/extra-packages-2.6= pkgsel/install-pattern=~t^ubuntu-standard$ pkgsel/language-pack-patterns= pkgsel/install-language-support=false
<fabbione> there
<fabbione> note that's all in one line
<fabbione> i wish it could have been done simpler..
<fabbione> but not for dapper
<fabbione> we will fix it for edgy
<fabbione> anyway i am off for real
<fabbione> take care guys
<tmarble> ok.. have a nice evening (and a fun movie!)
<tmarble> sorry, the doc above is apparently only available to Sun Support customers (I'll see if it's published anywhere else)
<fabbione> tmarble: ok thanks
<Brad_> fabbione: I'm interested to see the new fix
<fabbione> Brad_: it's unlike we will see the code of the fix. It's a bug in the OBP on it handles the e1000 in the t2000 in netboot. The bug did never show up booting from CD and there are other interesting patterns like ethernet frames in that portion of RAM that is "corrupted"
<fabbione> but anyway..
<fabbione> movie
<fabbione> for real :)
<Brad_> moooovie!
<Brad_> sweet!  I love bugs like that.
<fabbione> uhe ciao
<fabbione> ops
#ubuntu-ports 2006-06-20
<OniAnubis> anyone here know anything about the sparc port?
<fabbione> morning guys
<braddr> g'morning
<OniAnubis> Anyone around?
<OniAnubis> All right so does anyone know if the SPARC port supports FC-AL fibre channel devices?
#ubuntu-ports 2006-06-21
<shinmen> OniAnubis: I once tried searching the pci ids of the cards in google and the linux kernel and nothing showed up. But it didn't really spent time on trying to make them work.
<OniAnubis> Its an SBus card and its connected to the only HD's on the machine. If theres no support for it by default nothing but Solaris will install on the machine
<fabbione> OniAnubis: is that a SOCAL card?
<OniAnubis> How can I tell?
#ubuntu-ports 2006-06-22
<fabbione> Brad_: http://sunsolve.sun.com/search/document.do?assetkey=1-21-122430-03-1
<fabbione> here is our 8GB corruption mem error
<fabbione> i knew it that it was in the OBP!
* braddr goes to read
<braddr> now.. to learn how to patch obp
<fabbione> braddr: from solaris or otherwise just use the kernel that worksaround that bug :)
<braddr> I've got solaris installed on disk0 still.
<braddr> and that's not the only bug fix in that patch.. the list is rather long
<fabbione> yeah
<fabbione> it's a matrix of 15x18 :)
<braddr> ?
<fabbione> the bug list :)
<braddr> ah.. depends on browser width. :)
<fabbione> well the amount won't change :P
#ubuntu-ports 2006-06-25
* ..[topic/#ubuntu-ports:irc.freenode.net] : http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ports/releases/dapper/beta/ | http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-server/ports/releases/dapper/beta/
<braddr> fabbione: regarding that firmware update.. it doesn't require solaris to install.  download and unzip the patch and place the firmware it contains on any accessable ftp server.  The details are in the Install.info in the same directory as the .bin file
<fabbione> hey braddr 
<fabbione> cool
<fabbione> i didn't even download it yet
<braddr> I just applied it and nothing broke horribly. :)
<braddr> how's that for a ringing endorsement. :P
<fabbione> ehhehe
<braddr> both solaris and linux boot fine still.  Tempting to try backing out that workaround patch
<fabbione> braddr: you could do that, but we also have a final fix in the git tree that does the right thing
#ubuntu-ports 2007-06-21
<fabbione> hey tmarble 
<tmarble> ciao fabbione!
<fabbione> you are very early today
<tmarble> well, i am in the UK after all :)
<fabbione> oh
<tmarble> so, not that early
<fabbione> ah right you mentioned that
<fabbione> nope..
<fabbione> :)
<fabbione> now i noticed the ip
#ubuntu-ports 2009-06-15
<TheMuso> NCommander: If you are interested in PowerPC KVM progress, there is a site here: http://www.powerpckvm.org
<NCommander> TheMuso, ooooh, sexy
<NCommander> Now if I can just get IS to enable PowerPC PPAs :-)
<TheMuso> nowhere near complete however.
<NCommander> aw
<NCommander> TheMuso, so how goes things?
<TheMuso> NCommander: Not too bad thanks.
<TheMuso> Decided to do a ports merge patch for mainline. Just got to sort out d-i for ports arches.
<NCommander> \o/
<NCommander> TheMuso, any chance of a linux-ports upload before the merge? (mostly to just get d-i sorted on port architectures)
 * TheMuso sighs. I guess so.
<TheMuso> Archive admins will say "why haven't you merged ports with mainline yet", I know it.
<NCommander> TheMuso, if its going to be an issue, I can wait on it
<TheMuso> well I do want a new kernel for ports, I'll note in the changelog that its the last.
<TheMuso> Probably get to it later this evneing.
<jbailey__> NCommander, Werdup
<NCommander> jbailey, I think your ia64 may have suffered a hardware failure of some sort :-/
<NCommander> jbailey, its hanging in EFI
<NCommander> (and acts like a key is being constantly pressed on the keyboard, which interrupts the auto-boot countdown)
<jbailey> NCommander, That seems odd, only in that those things are built like brick shithouses and if it were going to die it should've done so in transit, not on destination.
<NCommander> jbailey, I've had it running for the last month, no issues
<NCommander> It did it once before, and then worked after a reboot. Now I can't get the machine to fully power cycle
<NCommander> (which is bad, because my laptop needs a format and rewipe, and I was hoping to use the ia64 as my main desktop while the laptop was down)
<jbailey> NCommander, The best bet is to get lamont to sweet talk B'Dale.
<jbailey> He might be able to scrounge parts for you or something if needed.
<NCommander> jbailey, well, I'm not sure what (if anything) failed, its just ... odd
 * TheMuso looks at the time, and thinks that others in here are up at interesting times.
<lamont> interesting how?
<TheMuso> Well, taking time zones into consideration...
<TheMuso> I would think some of you are up aweful early.
<jbailey> TheMuso, It isn't unusual that I'm up at this time; It is unusual that I'm at my desk at work.
<TheMuso> heh right.
<jbailey> My munchkin is at home sick.  Woke me up at 5.  Because he's sick I need to leave at 2 in order to help handle all the chores at home today, which include picking someone up from the airport.
<jbailey> Which is too hard for Angie to do with a sick toddler.
<jbailey> So I started work at 7
<TheMuso> Totally understandable.
<NCommander> jbailey, I managed to get the ia64 fixed
<NCommander> It was *REALLY* lame what killed it
#ubuntu-ports 2009-06-16
<TheMuso> NCommander: and what killed it?
<NCommander> TheMuso, the SPARC did. I had the serial console connected. My SPARC box was showing its lom> prompt on the serial port, and causing EFI to hang
<TheMuso> ah
<NCommander> jbailey, ^
<NCommander> jbailey, my SPARC was killing the ia64 ;.;
<jbailey> I saw that.  Sounds priceless. =)
<NCommander> jbailey, I'm just disturbed that EFI is *that* fragile :-/
<jbailey> That's no different than grub.
<jbailey> I had two machines plugged into one another in a data centre with a null modem cable between them.
<jbailey> When they both crashed, I had to power them on one at a time to make sure that the console open of one didn't stop the other from booting. =)
<jbailey> Nervewracking when your machine is in an unmanaged datacentre three time zones away.
<NCommander> jbailey, ouch :-/
<NCommander> jbailey, ah well, at least I have my desktop back.
#ubuntu-ports 2009-06-17
<NCommander> TheMuso, good morning
<NCommander> TheMuso, or evening
<TheMuso> Hey NCommander 
<NCommander> TheMuso, how goes it?
 * NCommander is somewhat ticked
<TheMuso> busy, and why are you ticked?
<NCommander> binutils just went snap, and i was hoping for a kernel upload :-)
<TheMuso> oh right
<TheMuso> on what arch did it snap?
<TheMuso> I am merging ports to mainline.
<TheMuso> Hope to submit it tonight.
<NCommander> TheMuso, all them except x86
<NCommander> (confirmed death on armel, sparc, and probably ia64)
<TheMuso> ah how did it break?
<NCommander> TheMuso, it can't parse crti.o
<TheMuso> ah
<TheMuso> anyway, I'm outa here for the evening.
<NCommander> TheMuso, cya
#ubuntu-ports 2009-06-18
<NCommander> TheMuso, nice work on the merge set
#ubuntu-ports 2010-06-22
<jussi> lamont: ping
<tsimpson> or fabbione
<lamont> jussi: sup?
<jussi> lamont: mind if I pm?
<lamont> why even ask?  go ahead
<fabbione> ?
<jbailey> jussi, LaMont hates talking to people.  Just get him in a bar and see. =)
<jussi> fabbione: all sorted now, there was just a problem with the access list, all good now
<fabbione> jbailey: ehhe
<fabbione> jussi: ok.. i have no idea what access-list you are talking about but as long as it's good :)
#ubuntu-ports 2012-06-24
<Yankees52> 1ops
<Yankees52> !ops
